# Waiting over 4 weeks for a DEF tank on "National Back order"



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Hey all, I have a 2014 Cruze TD with a bad DEF tank, Ive driven the car around for 4 weeks already with the CEL light on and finally now the car gave me the message that it wants to limit my speed to 65 max, so now it sits at the dealer... i saw a post from 2013 about someone having the exact same problem, can't get the tank and its on national back order. I don't understand how something can be on national backorder for almost 2 years. Come on chevy.. don't make me go back to Volkswagen, they may be liars but at least i feel that VW took better care of me. I had 2 Volkswagen TDI's.

Did i mention that about 3 months ago I was also waiting for an O2 sensor that was on "National backorder" for a month and a half!!!

Thanks for listening to me complain, I'm just very upset because i just want my car fixed!!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> Hey all, I have a 2014 Cruze TD with a bad DEF tank, Ive driven the car around for 4 weeks already with the CEL light on and finally now the car gave me the message that it wants to limit my speed to 65 max, so now it sits at the dealer... i saw a post from 2013 about someone having the exact same problem, can't get the tank and its on national back order. I don't understand how something can be on national backorder for almost 2 years. Come on chevy.. don't make me go back to Volkswagen, they may be liars but at least i feel that VW took better care of me. I had 2 Volkswagen TDI's.
> 
> Did i mention that about 3 months ago I was also waiting for an O2 sensor that was on "National backorder" for a month and a half!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening to me complain, I'm just very upset because i just want my car fixed!!!!


Does your dealership know the process for Diesel parts goes differently from regular 1.4 and 1.8 parts? Just ordering them the old fashion way doesn't work out in a timely manor.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Does your dealership know the process for Diesel parts goes differently from regular 1.4 and 1.8 parts? Just ordering them the old fashion way doesn't work out in a timely manor.


I was told a special case on it was recently opened. I called GM corporate when i had the same problem trying to get the O2 sensor for it and they were useless.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> I was told a special case on it was recently opened. I called GM corporate when i had the same problem trying to get the O2 sensor for it and they were useless.


You also tried Chevy Customer Care here as well? Hopefully the diesel regulars can pop in during the normal hours to help out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Try sending a PM to the GM Support folks on here and they can help you. Also make sure your dealership has contacted TAC. As I understand it, they are the ones to release the parts that are on "national backorder"


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Many of the Diesel parts are still on restriction, which will show up as "National Back Order," but it really means that the dealer can't get the part without authorization from the GM Technical Assistance Center. Some of the parts, such as the NOX Sensor, EGT Sensor, and Particulate Matter Sensor have been released from restriction, but others are still on restriction, and this may be one of them. They do this in order to work toward a right fix the first time and prevent dealers from just throwing parts at a car that they aren't familiar with. TAC specifies a diagnostic procedure, and based on the results specifies a repair strategy, releasing the appropriate parts to that the dealer can receive them. If a dealer doesn't follow this, they don't get the parts. Some past members of the forum have been in this situation and waited a month or more for a part, and once the dealer finally called TAC, they had the part in 72 hours.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is amazing. It's like beating your head against a wall. How can communication with dealership service departments on this issue be so bad? There's other people here who had new DEF tank come in and get installed in 3 days because their dealership knew what they were doing.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Apparently a spac case is open on it, whatever that means!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> Apparently a spac case is open on it, whatever that means!


Was this just opened? What did the GM folks on here say?


----------



## paul2241 (Oct 26, 2015)

I waited three and a half weeks on an 02 sensor. My cruze diesel had been in the shop a total of five times for emissions related issues, A couple of 02 sensors, a NOx sensor, and an ECU upgrade for fuel trim issues. I finally had it while I was waiting for the 02 sensor and traded out of the CTD for an equinox. GM corporate, and the dealer really stepped up to make this right. Sorry to hijack the tread a bit, but I totally feel your pain on backordered parts.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

GM is just clueless about diesel service. My 2014 CTD was at the dealer for 34 days when the diesel fluid pump failed at 400 miles. A recent sensor failure required 3 trips to the dealer, 1 to diagnose, 1 to install the sensor after ordering, 1 to reflash the software which I suggested after researching this forum. When I complained about the multiple 30 mile trips the service advisor told me that I was free to take it to any Chevy dealer. Just substandard customer care. Too bad because, aside from the emission system, its a great car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Karik06 said:


> Apparently a spac case is open on it, whatever that means!


Hi Kari, 

I understand how frustrating this may seem, and I would be more than happy to look into this more for you. It sounds like your situation is being put into the right hands, but I'm here if you need the extra assistance. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the dealership you are working with. Looking forward to your response and updates. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your DEF tank failure, I had one replaced at 59K, for $800. 36 hours later the "sensor" went out in the new tank and back to dealer, again. I had it with the sensors and now have a Honda. Sorry GM but for such a small limited amount of CTD there are a huge number of CEL's on this emission test group. Even the diesel trucks are dealing with the DEF systems failures. Granted some CTD owners have been somewhat problem free there are way too many of us that have had multiple problems. Failures should be counted by PPM (parts per million), not per hundreds GM, my estimate it is very close to the later, that is why I bailed as a CTD owner.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's a shame really. i think properly trained dealers could fix these problems right and quickly the first time and then there would not be people like these posting here who bailed from an otherwise great car. GM - if you are reading this, make sure to straighten out the communication and training with the dealers on the diesels, both current gen and 2017, especially if you want to go for more market penetration.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes it would be a great thing if GM would listen more to our problems and do a better job of communicating how to repair our Cars. Also what training if much has been given on the repair of our cars
I even wonder if they keep a log of the failures and do they realize how many of us have the exact same problems. Will 
be interesting to see this new 2.8l duramax is any better than our motors for emission problems.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> Yes it would be a great thing if GM would listen more to our problems and do a better job of communicating how to repair our Cars. Also what training if much has been given on the repair of our cars
> I even wonder if they keep a log of the failures and do they realize how many of us have the exact same problems. Will
> be interesting to see this new 2.8l duramax is any better than our motors for emission problems.


I think I will be a lurker on a forum where people talk about the 2.8 Duramax. It will be interesting to see what they have learned from the Cruze. I am pretty sure the 2.8 will sell in much larger numbers than the Cruze.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I really do not think that a 4 week backorder on a DEF tank is a "dealer" problem, its a major owner problem. This is totally due to insufficient part supply. My dealer was not a problem, my car sure was. You can't blame a dealer trying to fix a pissed off customer's car.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not a dealer problem for not having parts, its a GM problem. I'm willing to bet that its a 3rd party that builds the tanks for GM and they are behind on orders. 

Also a SPAC case that the dealer sets up is a way to track that a part is needed. What GM will do is search all dealers and see if there is a part laying on the shelf somewhere. GM will contact that dealer and attempt to get the part. The SPAC case also lets you get updates on parts and when they do become available GM will ship you one.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. That's no way to treat a customer.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Good news, my dealer emailed me yesterday!!! They located a part, its in Cali so hopefully well have it by next week!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

warloc said:


> Sorry to hear about your DEF tank failure, I had one replaced at 59K, for $800. 36 hours later the "sensor" went out in the new tank and back to dealer, again. I had it with the sensors and now have a Honda.


This was not covered under warranty?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

No, the standard emission warranty expires at around 50K, and mine was only 18 months old! The whole system is that way, not like the 8 yr catalyst warranty on a gasser. I am not sure if extended warranties cover emission systems but If so, I wish I bought one for sure. In California the new diesel gets smogged after two years too! Gassers are good for 5 years here when new.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Does GM have a current parts/systems list out there that lists WHAT and for HOW LONG it is covered under (all) warranty? If not, they should. It seems like there are far too many "loop holes" out there right now and it looks like different warranties expire at different times. Very confusing and a PITA.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess it's not as simple as I thought. 

https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...Manuals_and_Videos/02_pdf/2k12chev_lim_wm.pdf

Edit: Crap thats from 2012


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

the emission warranty is not around 50000 miles. If you look under the warranty in the warranty book the emissions fall under a parts list that make up the emissions system. Each part has a * or ** by there name. Some parts fall under the 36000 mile warranty, some fall under 50000, and some parts may be even higher. Believe me I found out the hard way when my EGR valve failed at 52000. Only was covered for 36000 miles under emissions. Really was only covered for 24000 miles but fell under the bumper to bumper warranty


----------



## BasicDave (Nov 27, 2015)

My 2014 recently threw 2 codes. One was for the DEF heater and the whole tank had to be replaced. This was 2 weeks ago and the parts came into my dealer here in MA in 4 days. Since there was a weekend in there, a total of 7 days from when the CEL came on to having the DEF tank replaced, the O2 sensor in bank 1 and another O2 sensor in bank 2. The parts are out there.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BasicDave said:


> My 2014 recently threw 2 codes. One was for the DEF heater and the whole tank had to be replaced. This was 2 weeks ago and the parts came into my dealer here in MA in 4 days. Since there was a weekend in there, a total of 7 days from when the CEL came on to having the DEF tank replaced, the O2 sensor in bank 1 and another O2 sensor in bank 2. The parts are out there.


Welcome to the forum!


----------

